# What racing bike would you buy



## rebelpeter (21 Feb 2014)

*I would be interested if money was no object what make model and price racing bike would you buy i would like to see what bike would get the most votes from you all. Then i will know what bike to buy "when" i win the lottery . Lol 

I think i ought to have worded it what road bike as someone said they dont race so sorry all i mean what road bike.......*


----------



## SS Retro (21 Feb 2014)

Would need at least a month just to find the right frame builder.


----------



## derrick (21 Feb 2014)

This would be my choice, i saw one in the flesh last weekend and could not stop drooling over it,
https://www.facebook.com/RideArgyle...5160272853078/641366252565808/?type=1&theater


----------



## Roadrider48 (21 Feb 2014)

I quite like the Pinarello Dogma that Sky use.
But I doubt it would be a quick decision given the amount I would be spending.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Feb 2014)

I would like to buy a nice titanium tourer, some panniers and a bivvy bag, then just bugger off for a good old while. No concrete plan, just see where the road takes me.
Of course I could do this now but I am addicted to paying my mortgage and lying in bed with tired legs.
I'd also buy new legs.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Feb 2014)

I'd not buy a "racing" bike cos I do not race.


----------



## Doyleyburger (21 Feb 2014)

Giant Propel 
Stunner


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Feb 2014)

S-Works Venge


----------



## Cuchilo (22 Feb 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> Giant Propel
> Stunner
> View attachment 38606


The manager at my LBS rides one of these . It is a stunner ! The bike not the manager


----------



## rebelpeter (22 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> The manager at my LBS rides one of these . It is a stunner ! The bike not the manager


 

wow thats some bike any ideas what these bikes cost and the one above the Giant
ive no idea really about prices but think i will be in for a shock, i guess you look at in
longingly . . . .


----------



## Doyleyburger (22 Feb 2014)

rebelpeter said:


> wow thats some bike any ideas what these bikes cost and the one above the Giant
> ive no idea really about prices but think i will be in for a shock, i guess you look at in
> longingly . . . .


The propel is £5,000 or there abouts I think


----------



## Doyleyburger (22 Feb 2014)

Keep looking at these bikes and then opening my wallet and looking at my interest free credit card ........
Don't do it , don't do it .........

ok do it !


----------



## rebelpeter (22 Feb 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> The propel is £5,000 or there abouts I think



Wow as much as that im shocked . . .


----------



## rebelpeter (22 Feb 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> Keep looking at these bikes and then opening my wallet and looking at my interest free credit card ........
> Don't do it , don't do it .........
> 
> ok do it !



Its a nice dream innit if you could afford any road bike. Now just out of interest what is about the most expensive road bike available these days . . .


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Feb 2014)

rebelpeter said:


> what is about the most expensive road bike available these days . . .



Without looking at hand made bespoke bikes its probably the factor001 and handmade your probably looking at something with sequential shifting Di2 by fairwheel bikes.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Feb 2014)

rebelpeter said:


> Wow as much as that im shocked . . .



The 2014 Giant Propel Advanced SL0 is priced at £8499
It's an average price from a bike of that specification. It's not uncommon for a high end bike to cost 10k these days.


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Feb 2014)

I love the look of this BMC Impec

http://www.mud-dock.co.uk/impec/


----------



## jdtate101 (22 Feb 2014)

Would swap up my Dogma 60.1 for a 65.1 with Di2 9070.....or possibly get one of these to be a little different:






Also quite fancy the New Merida Reacto Evo:


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Feb 2014)

I want a Merida just because of their cheesy as fark adverts.


----------



## Peteaud (22 Feb 2014)

To be honest, this








£7000 and in stock

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/cannondale/synapse-hi-mod-black-inc-2014-road-bike-ec053642

And yes ive sat on it, drooled over it etc.


----------



## L14M (22 Feb 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> View attachment 38610
> 
> 
> S-Works Venge


THIS 



jdtate101 said:


> Would swap up my Dogma 60.1 for a 65.1 with Di2 9070.....or possibly get one of these to be a little different:
> 
> 
> Also quite fancy the New Merida Reacto Evo:


Or that, just remember that meridia make carrera bikes


----------



## jdtate101 (22 Feb 2014)

L14M said:


> THIS
> 
> 
> Or that, just remember that meridia make carrera bikes



Hey, if it's good enough for the current road race world champion.....


----------



## jdtate101 (22 Feb 2014)

Although saying that...this would definitely turn my head....


----------



## DooDah (22 Feb 2014)

That would definitely break my back, nice looking though.


----------



## jdtate101 (22 Feb 2014)

Look do make some sexy frames, this 695 Aerolight being, I think, the prettiest.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (22 Feb 2014)

Id have one of these and get a Pro on the back for the driving force


----------



## TissoT (22 Feb 2014)

This for me .....


----------



## cyberknight (22 Feb 2014)

Some may say its not a race bike but Sagan has apparantly ridden one in anger so i will take it 






Peteaud said:


> To be honest, this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Echo , beat me to it


----------



## PaulSecteur (22 Feb 2014)

McLaren Venge, zipp 404s, Dura ace Di2.






On an unrelated topic... Kidney for sale, one owner. £18,000. (No refunds)


----------



## rebelpeter (23 Feb 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> The 2014 Giant Propel Advanced SL0 is priced at £8499
> It's an average price from a bike of that specification. It's not uncommon for a high end bike to cost 10k these days.


 *This is so surprising but can these bikes really be worth 10,000
and do bikers pay this sort of money....
*


----------



## rebelpeter (23 Feb 2014)

Peteaud said:


> To be honest, this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this is amazing i am so surprised no make that shocked that
these sort of bikes cost sooooo much money . .


----------



## rebelpeter (23 Feb 2014)

rebelpeter said:


> this is amazing i am so surprised no make that shocked that
> these sort of bikes cost sooooo much money . .


----------



## Peteaud (23 Feb 2014)

rebelpeter said:


> this is amazing i am so surprised no make that shocked that
> these sort of bikes cost sooooo much money . .


If I had 7k then I would buy it.


----------



## rebelpeter (23 Feb 2014)

Peteaud said:


> If I had 7k then I would buy it.


 
well i agree if i had lots of money i would go for the best lightest bike i could find
but dont think thats too likely in the near or - d i s t a n t future.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (23 Feb 2014)

I would like lots of Race biles ,. sadly they would cripple my back , so will leave them to the bendy people


----------



## rebelpeter (23 Feb 2014)

I ride a Trek 1.2 as my best bike anyone familiar with this model i also own a few vintage type bikes an immaculate Raleigh Router an old Elswick i use for wet winter days, i have a Raleigh rapide excellent condition and a BSA Tour Of Britain good condition and a Philips, does anyone else have older bikes they enjoy riding at all.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 Feb 2014)

rebelpeter said:


> *This is so surprising but can these bikes really be worth 10,000
> and do bikers pay this sort of money....*



Bikes of 10k and above have the latest tour specification components, and competition proven framsets. Some people with expendable incomes are quite happy paying this kind of money. Its no more sensible or worth it than a 160mph Ferrari in central London but they exist because there is a market for them from the people who want them simply because they can. Not everything needs to make sense


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Feb 2014)

Peteaud said:


> To be honest, this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're going to hate me Pete',but if i was going to spend 7 grand on a bike i'd spend it on one that looked like it cost 7 grand, and not a few hundred quid!


----------



## rebelpeter (24 Feb 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Bikes of 10k and above have the latest tour specification components, and competition proven framsets. Some people with expendable incomes are quite happy paying this kind of money. Its no more sensible or worth it than a 160mph Ferrari in central London but they exist because there is a market for them from the people who want them simply because they can. Not everything needs to make sense



Yes i do understand what you mean and i guess its all about spec and i guess they sell
To the right people i would want the lightest best bike if i had the money why not as my ole
Dad used to say " you dont have any money till you spend and enjoy some of it"

So does this mean the ones in the tour de france etc cost over 10,000 each i guess so.

Thanks for the reply. . .


----------



## rebelpeter (24 Feb 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> You're going to hate me Pete',but if i was going to spend 7 grand on a bike i'd spend it on one that looked like it cost 7 grand, and not a few hundred quid!



Not at all and i do agree with you


----------



## Peteaud (24 Feb 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> You're going to hate me Pete',but if i was going to spend 7 grand on a bike i'd spend it on one that looked like it cost 7 grand, and not a few hundred quid!



Harsh 

But i like it, i like the simple understated looks, and i dont need a million blingy stickers.

I really would not want a bike that screamed look how much i cost.

I know most would go the other way, its just the way i am.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Feb 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Harsh
> 
> But i like it, i like the simple understated looks, and i dont need a million blingy stickers.
> 
> ...




Fair enough! I'm sure it is a very decent bike,it should be for that price.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Feb 2014)

Unlimited budget? Anything costing more than £1500 would make me look even more of a tit. ( Some would set the price bar considerably lower). I would spend the rest of the vast pool of moolah on a good flight case for the bike, some hotel bookings, and some plane tickets.


----------



## rebelpeter (25 Feb 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Harsh
> 
> But i like it, i like the simple understated looks, and i dont need a million blingy stickers.
> 
> ...


 

well we are all different and i understand what you mean
about stickers, and ive never found they make you go faster
or stop your legs aching . . ..


----------



## rebelpeter (25 Feb 2014)

slowmotion said:


> Unlimited budget? Anything costing more than £1500 would make me look even more of a tit. ( Some would set the price bar considerably lower). I would spend the rest of the vast pool of moolah on a good flight case for the bike, some hotel bookings, and some plane tickets.


 
yes i see what you mean go to anice warm place and enjoy endless sunshine rides
sounds really good.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Feb 2014)

I'd buy whichever bike that was fastest with me on board!

TBH, I'd rather spend the money on going in the wind tunnel and getting my position dialled and choosing the best helmet and wheels and then spend whatever was left on some top notch coaching!

Yeah the "boring" choice, but personally, I am more concerned with going as fast as possible than owning stuff.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Feb 2014)

Money is no object for me but I still would struggle to generate much enthusiasm for spending much more than £1k for a bike (and I have in the past spent £6k on weekend toy cars just to bash them against rocks and trees and sink them up to the mirrors in ponds!).

To me it is more about the riding than the ownership. I want a decent bike but importantly it must work well and reliably. That can easily be achieved for £1k


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Feb 2014)

I don't race, and I'd find racing bikes awful to ride, but if money was no object I'd try to get hold of a 1940s/50s bike with that weird Campagnolo Corsa rear mech that had a lever to release the rear wheel QRs so the wheel slid back in the dropouts to take up the chain tension.


----------



## winjim (25 Feb 2014)

In a similar vein to Rob3ert's answer, if I really wanted to race, unlimited funds would enable me to quit my job and train full time. Otherwise a >£1500 bike is pointless.

I quite fancy a go on some of Skol's toy cars though!


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Feb 2014)

http://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/dsc06852cc-jpg.38732/

£6999. I want every penny of it!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Feb 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> http://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/dsc06852cc-jpg.38732/
> 
> £6999. I want every penny of it!



But..... But ...it has a pie dish


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Feb 2014)

Yeah... it costs £12,000 if you want it without.


----------



## rebelpeter (27 Feb 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I'd buy whichever bike that was fastest with me on board!
> 
> TBH, I'd rather spend the money on going in the wind tunnel and getting my position dialled and choosing the best helmet and wheels and then spend whatever was left on some top notch coaching!
> 
> Yeah the "boring" choice, but personally, I am more concerned with going as fast as possible than owning stuff.


 I see what you mean and i think many would agree to what you say including me
wind tunnel wow that woulld be hard work for me though.


----------



## rebelpeter (27 Feb 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Money is no object for me but I still would struggle to generate much enthusiasm for spending much more than £1k for a bike (and I have in the past spent £6k on weekend toy cars just to bash them against rocks and trees and sink them up to the mirrors in ponds!).
> 
> To me it is more about the riding than the ownership. I want a decent bike but importantly it must work well and reliably. That can easily be achieved for £1k


 interesting the price you mention what bike wouldl you be able to buy for 1,000
can you give me a few for instances for a 1,000 i mean what would you choose
to buy.


----------



## rebelpeter (27 Feb 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't race, and I'd find racing bikes awful to ride, but if money was no object I'd try to get hold of a 1940s/50s bike with that weird Campagnolo Corsa rear mech that had a lever to release the rear wheel QRs so the wheel slid back in the dropouts to take up the chain tension.


 
i have a few old bikes from way back a nice Raleigh Router, an old Elswick , a Raleigh Rapide, also a Philips
and a BSA Tour Of Britain, all of course had the down tube shifters i enjoy riding these
bikes just as much as my Trek.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Feb 2014)

rebelpeter said:


> interesting the price you mention what bike wouldl you be able to buy for 1,000
> can you give me a few for instances for a 1,000 i mean what would you choose
> to buy.


Lots of road bikes with tiagra or 105 can be had for £1k or less. I bought THIS for £700, reduced from an RRP of £900. If I were a competitive person I would not hesitate to use it for racing. I was recently looking at Cube road bikes for a friend and for the £1k budget I think I even saw some carbon 105 equipped bikes reduced as last years model and easily found the aluminium framed models with Tiagra or 105 below £1k.

I have a £700 hybrid but I have had to replace brakes and wheels so it is now closer to a £1k spec but it is all the working bike you could ever need.

There are loads of well spec'd mountain bikes around the £1k price point to.

If you have a £1k bike that fits you well then you will see minimal improvements to longevity or performance by spending more. After this it simply becomes a game of marginal gains and self indulgence/materialism/consumerism (call it what you prefer).

I just looked back at the email I sent my mate and HERE'S the carbon Cube 105 now down a further £50 to ONLY £930! (and 58cm is my size too ). Why would you need more bike than that?


----------



## rebelpeter (27 Feb 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Lots of road bikes with tiagra or 105 can be had for £1k or less. I bought THIS for £700, reduced from an RRP of £900. If I were a competitive person I would not hesitate to use it for racing. I was recently looking at Cube road bikes for a friend and for the £1k budget I think I even saw some carbon 105 equipped bikes reduced as last years model and easily found the aluminium framed models with Tiagra or 105 below £1k.
> 
> I have a £700 hybrid but I have had to replace brakes and wheels so it is now closer to a £1k spec but it is all the working bike you could ever need.
> 
> ...


 

Well this is surprising so you dont need to spend thousands on a good bike i like the
700 pound one you bought, i have a Trek 1.2 would it be worthwhile for me to but something
like the 700 one you bought i mean how much better would a 1,000 bike to my Trek 1.2.
I dont know what 58cm is in inches most of old ones are 23 inches the Router has a 25 inch frame and so is the Philips so quite biggy.

Is this Evans bike shop the shop to have a look at some good racers theres one near
lakeside not that far from me, all i have here is Halfords but id like to have a look in a
proper bike shop would Evans be worth a trip for a look at the better bikes . . .


----------



## rebelpeter (27 Feb 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Lots of road bikes with tiagra or 105 can be had for £1k or less. I bought THIS for £700, reduced from an RRP of £900. If I were a competitive person I would not hesitate to use it for racing. I was recently looking at Cube road bikes for a friend and for the £1k budget I think I even saw some carbon 105 equipped bikes reduced as last years model and easily found the aluminium framed models with Tiagra or 105 below £1k.
> 
> I have a £700 hybrid but I have had to replace brakes and wheels so it is now closer to a £1k spec but it is all the working bike you could ever need.
> 
> ...


----------



## I like Skol (27 Feb 2014)

rebelpeter said:


> .......i mean how much better would a 1,000 bike to my Trek 1.2.. . .


Look at it from a different angle, what is it about your Trek that is disappointing you or compromising your riding? Why do you feel the need to change apart from the fact that there are so many nice looking shiny bikes available?

There was some guy on here just last week swearing and cursing because he had bought a new road bike and paid an extra £150 to get the 105 equipped model but he was ticked off 'because it's no better than my 5yr old Tiagra equipped bike and I can hardly afford to waste £150 for nothing!'. This is perhaps the point I am trying to make, once you get past a certain level, nearly all bikes are 'good' and the different spec's just mean minor variations in the levels of goodness.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Feb 2014)

rebelpeter said:


> i just saw the inches part and the 58cm would be ok for me i like the one you
> sent an e mail to your mate looks miles better than my Trek 1.2 is there much
> difference in this bike to my Trek 1.2 i mean how much better componments
> and woukd it be that much lighter than my Trek . . . . .


Personally I would save my money and get the aluminium frame with carbon forks and full 105 groupset HERE for only £730.
If I were in the market for a new bike, that would probably be high on the list.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Feb 2014)

rebelpeter said:


> i have a few old bikes from way back a nice Raleigh Router, an old Elswick , a Raleigh Rapide, also a Philips
> and a BSA Tour Of Britain, all of course had the down tube shifters i enjoy riding these
> bikes just as much as my Trek.


I still reach for the down tube sometimes. I got my new fancy 21st century bike last year with SRAM indexed shifters. Has it drastically improved my riding experience when compared with friction shifters on the down tube? Not a bit. The new shifters are nice, and the new bike rides beautifully, but to be honest I see clicky brifters as a bit of flim-flam.

But to go back to my post - the mech I was thinking of was an early Campag mech which had no jockey wheels/chain tensioner. Instead the wheel slid backwards and forwards in the dropouts when you changed gear. The rider reached down and pulled a lever that disengaged the quick release on the rear hub before changing gear, then tightened the hub again after changing. Crazy, but (from the pics I've seen) beautiful.


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Feb 2014)

Hmm it seems to have gone from "if money was no object " to " affordable "


----------



## I like Skol (27 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Hmm it seems to have gone from "if money was no object " to " affordable "


No, these are the bikes I would like to buy even though I could probably spend 4 or 5 times more and it have no impact on my financial status.

I'm not bragging or claiming to be super rich or anything, I just know what I need to bring me happiness and satisfaction


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Feb 2014)

I like Skol said:


> No, these are the bikes I would like to buy even though I could probably spend 4 or 5 times more and it have no impact on my financial status.
> 
> I'm not bragging or claiming to be super rich or anything, I just know what I need to bring me happiness and satisfaction



Are you hiring?


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Feb 2014)

I like Skol said:


> No, these are the bikes I would like to buy even though I could probably spend 4 or 5 times more and it have no impact on my financial status.
> 
> I'm not bragging or claiming to be super rich or anything, I just know what I need to bring me happiness and satisfaction


But that's more down to you being careful with your money , nothing wrong with that .


----------



## rebelpeter (27 Feb 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Look at it from a different angle, what is it about your Trek that is disappointing you or compromising your riding? Why do you feel the need to change apart from the fact that there are so many nice looking shiny bikes available?
> 
> There was some guy on here just last week swearing and cursing because he had bought a new road bike and paid an extra £150 to get the 105 equipped model but he was ticked off 'because it's no better than my 5yr old Tiagra equipped bike and I can hardly afford to waste £150 for nothing!'. This is perhaps the point I am trying to make, once you get past a certain level, nearly all bikes are 'good' and the different spec's just mean minor variations in the levels of goodness.



Hi ya wewell i perfectly happy with my Trek i guess i just wondered about better bikes cant afford to get a new one anyway, i just wondered how much better others are seems not that much different and theres the age thing i mean at my age the best bike in the world would not make me any faster or fitter, im perfectly happy with the Trek as said wondered just how much better another one would be really, i was lucky with the Trek someone brought it to me as their neighbour bought if for her hubby but he wanted a mountain bike not a racer anyway i got it for 200 it was new in the box so i bought it, im use to older bikes really but fell for this one especialy for the price.

I would not buy another one as what could i do with the Trek and i already have 5 other vintage racers plus a nice 28" wheel trike i got given to me. I guess really seeing these expensive bikes just how better sre they than my Trek at my age cant see me riding any better or faster with a better bike, the Treks got the three crank set so gear wise is more than more than enough for me. . . .


----------



## rebelpeter (27 Feb 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Personally I would save my money and get the aluminium frame with carbon forks and full 105 groupset HERE for only £730.
> If I were in the market for a new bike, that would probably be high on the list.



I think my Treks alloy with carbon forks not sure though its the Trek 1.2


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Feb 2014)

Im perfectly happy with my Defy 5 but I prefer to ride my TCR1 Advanced


----------



## rebelpeter (28 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Im perfectly happy with my Defy 5 but I prefer to ride my TCR1 Advanced


 
You have a good choice there i dont know either bike but
guess they are both good bikes, and really as long as you
cab get out for a ride i dont think it matters too much what
bike you ride, just make the most of getting out on the open
road on a bike, i enjoy my older bikes as much as the Trek,
and oddly enough i like the down shifters on the old classic
bikes always seems easier for me .

Happy biking .. . .


----------



## Andy_G (28 Feb 2014)

Im pretty sure my nexy bike will be a Giant Propel, even more so now i get 10% discount through my club.


----------



## Cyclopathic (28 Feb 2014)

See my avatar for my answer. Raleigh Team Pannasonic replica. For purely sentimental reasons. It had a little decal of the space shuttle on it you know? It was that good.


----------



## rebelpeter (1 Mar 2014)

Andy_G said:


> Im pretty sure my nexy bike will be a Giant Propel, even more so now i get 10% discount through my club.


 
Wow sounds great and hope that you get this new bike . . .


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Mar 2014)

Cyclopathic said:


> It had a little decal of the space shuttle on it you know? It was that good.



Hope it's not a decal of the space shuttles Challenger or Columbia. They were neither that successful or that good.


----------



## YahudaMoon (1 Mar 2014)

If money was no object......

Id love a Japanese Kirin bike

Probably something like a Nagasawa





47


----------



## Cyclopathic (1 Mar 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Hope it's not a decal of the space shuttles Challenger or Columbia. They were neither that successful or that good.


Niether was my full sachs/hurret 18/20 tubed team replica but it was my first proper racer (that'a what we called "road bikes" in the olden days)


----------



## rebelpeter (2 Mar 2014)

Cyclopathic said:


> Niether was my full sachs/hurret 18/20 tubed team replica but it was my first proper racer (that'a what we called "road bikes" in the olden days)


 

yes i call them racing bikes as road bikes could mean any thing other than a mountain bike, a 3 speed bike with straight handlebars, a sit up and beg they are alll road bikes surely . . . . . . . .


----------



## buggi (2 Mar 2014)

Dogma


and then a Pashley


and then... (applying n+1 rule)


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Mar 2014)

Torn...

Velokraft NonCom:








Innessenti trike


----------



## mickle (2 Mar 2014)

If money was no object I'd quit work and devote my life to retraining as a world class frame builder. Then I'd have to practice on, say, 50 customer's frames before I considered myself good enough to silver solder my masterpeice out of hand carved lugs and custom drawn tubing. And then I'd equip it with Campag 50th anniv. Super Record (the one with the blue jewels). 

And never ride it because (a) it would be too precious and (b) I'd have died of old age by this point.


----------



## rebelpeter (2 Mar 2014)

mickle said:


> If money was no object I'd quit work and devote my life to retraining as a world class frame builder. Then I'd have to practice on, say, 50 customer's frames before I considered myself good enough to silver solder my masterpeice out of hand carved lugs and custom drawn tubing. And then I'd equip it with Campag 50th anniv. Super Record (the one with the blue jewels).H
> 
> And never ride it because (a) it would be too precious and (b) I'd have died of old age by this point.


 
_How very interesting. And the recumblent looks really i wonder how easy or hard are they to ride and what they cost
_


----------

